# How do I know if i have plow prep



## Henry0016 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a 2002 hd crew cab 6.0 i was wondering how i know if it has plow prep.


thank you


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*Plow Prep*

An installer can probably look and tell you but I was wondering the same thing when I ordered my plow. I went to my local Ford dealer, not where I bought from and asked them to run my VIN which permits them to show the vehicle build specs from the factory. I ordered the F-550 with the plow prep package but could not figure out how to confirm the truck was plow ready. Ford's computer showed the truck was built with the plow prep package. Install went well. Now waiting for snow.

George
Juneau, AK


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

2 ways that are quick and easy. First is to look in your glove box on the RPO sheet. That is the sticker with all the numbers and letters on there. Look for VYU. That is GMs code for the plow prep package. Also look next to the air bag switch. If there is a button that says Aux Lamps then you have it. That button comes with the plow prep and is attatched to a wire that is up in the head liner so you can run a light off of it.

Will


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Henry0016 said:


> I have a 2002 hd crew cab 6.0 i was wondering how i know if it has plow prep.
> 
> thank you


You can still do a plow without it, no like you have warranty issues with a 02. A trany cooler from a tow package might be there already, just look for it. A bigger alternator is nice but lots of guys here plow without a big alternator. I used the stock 85A one for years on a half ton, bearings went but that was a design flaw without a cover on it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you should have a problem we use f350 crew 7.3 with a 8ft western plow


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a 01 2500 HD where is the wire in the head liner for the aux. lamp? I hear something at first when i push the button, is that like a solenoid or something? I see in my owners manual it is rated at 30 amps. any help


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

If you trace the click from the solenoid you will find it is in the pillar behind the drivers seat.
If you pop off the trim piece you will see it. You will notice the wires go up the pillar and into the headliner at the top of that pillar. They then go over toward the center. You can access them by dropping the overhead console or remove the center brake light and try to fish them out there.
I didn't like the idea of drilling my roof so I rerouted the wire out the rear cab vent and up the outside back of the cab.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

cool thanks:waving:


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

don't bother pulling the trim panel all you'll see is the wires.
Pull the third brake light lens (2 screws) put your finger in the left side and pull the wire ends out. Brown 16 ga. is the power, black 20 ga. is the ground. Ther isnt any plug just taped wires.
You may have to install the plug on the back of the dash switch, mine was off and taped back. You can turn it on and check for power before you pull the dash apart.

good luck
joe


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Henry - a quick check to see if you have dual batteries and tranny cooler would suggest you have the plow package also.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Henry0016 said:


> I have a 2002 hd crew cab 6.0 i was wondering how i know if it has plow prep.
> 
> thank you


Take your registration to your local Chevy dealer and have him run the vin#.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

DugHD said:


> Henry - a quick check to see if you have dual batteries and tranny cooler would suggest you have the plow package also.


Isn't plow prep, larger alternator, buffed front suspension, don't think dual batteries, and tranny cooler is with the tow package I think. I could be way off


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce'sEx said:


> Isn't plow prep, larger alternator, buffed front suspension, don't think dual batteries, and tranny cooler is with the tow package I think. I could be way off


Ya , that probably right. I thought becuase two of my trucks have plow prep and came with dual batteries that it was becuase of the plow prep package. Maybe the dealer just ordered them with dual batteries becuase they wanted to. I am pretty sure though , that they came with 160 amp alternators becuase of the plow prep. I am not sure of the plow prep code it might be 63A for the year Henry was talking about.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I should have just stated to look for the sticker in your glove box with the code VYU, that's the snow plow prep code.


----------

